# Removable seat systems



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

After all of the sweat you are working up on your beautiful build - you want to mount a pedestal chair!

Put some duct tape on the the legs of a lawn chair.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> After all of the sweat you are working up on your beautiful build - you want to mount a pedestal chair!
> 
> Put some duct tape on the the legs of a lawn chair.


Hmmmmm, well...I guess you have a good point there. Please forgive my stupidity! That was the extra hotsauce I had on my taco talking...not me! What was I thinking....pedistal....pssst! We don't need no stinking pedistal! lol


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I went w/ one of those marine grade bean bags--wife loves it


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What was I thinking....pedistal....pssst! We don't need no stinking pedistal!

I dunno oyster, I seem to recall an awesome chunk of craftsmanship here recently...

from FMH's native skiff build...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1251991852


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I recall that too but that sir...is a bit too extravagant for lil ol me!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> a bit too extravagant for lil ol me


this from a guy building a cold molded wood skiff from scratch... ;D


It's just some nice mahogany and some hinges on a base.
Nowhere near as time consuming as fairing a hull, eh?

Or did I just hit a sore spot?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't have any advise, but I will say my next boat will have some kind of seats with backs. After 4 or 5 hours of fishing my back is sore from either sitting or standing. My old gheenoe had seats and I could be out for 8 hours and not hurt any.


----------



## relgin623 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a birdsal and like it.they are expensive.as far a s a seat I think the attwood with the base plate is good choice.when not using the seat I put a cork in the hole of the base plate so water does not drain under my front deck.(dry storage)


----------



## tntwill (Aug 24, 2011)

> Don't have any advise, but I will say my next boat will have some kind of seats with backs. After 4 or 5 hours of fishing my back is sore from either sitting or standing. My old gheenoe had seats and I could be out for 8 hours and not hurt any.


This is what I did for a back support.The seat is a igloo cushion. Works great for this old man


----------

